# Old receivers capable of 4ohm?



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

My basement receiver is crapping out and I'm looking to replace it. I'm looking for something REALLY inexpensive ($50 and under) that is capable of driving 4ohm stereo speakers (Jamo 477s). It's only used for music and/or tv, so I don't need surround or anything. A basic 2ch receiver would be fine. I don't care if its 10 years old, as long as its something that's not complete garbage.

I'm just trying to find some models of half decent older receivers that can do this so I can start looking around for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

I think that the majority of old recievers should be fine at 4 ohms. Less than that you might run into problems.

Simple recievers that come to mind are old Nak, Pioneer, Yamaha & Sony. I'm sure you'll find something on CL or Ebay pretty easily.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Personally I would never run an older sony on anything less than 8 ohms. Pioneer would be questionable depending on the reciever. Yamaha's fine, good luck finding a Nak. Another that comes to mind would be Harmon Kardon. Almost all of their products were high current and capable of driving lower impedances. Onkyo, and some Denon's were also known for their ability to drive 4 ohm loads.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

thanks, I saw that a lot of Yamahas are low impedance capable and found a cheap used on on ebay.


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

drocpsu said:


> thanks, I saw that a lot of Yamahas are low impedance capable and found a cheap used on on ebay.


Most home recievers were targeted in the 6 to 8 ohm area, 4 might be pushing it a bit, shorten the expected like of the amp.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

Dryseals said:


> Most home recievers were targeted in the 6 to 8 ohm area, 4 might be pushing it a bit, shorten the expected like of the amp.


the specs and info about it on Yamahas site said you can set it for low or high impedance for 4 or 8 ohm speakers, so it should be fine.


----------



## jasondplacetobe (Jun 15, 2009)

i was curioud about that too


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

i did end up getting an older Yamaha receiver that has had no problem driving my 4ohm speakers.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

NADs


----------



## stoeszilla (Jul 9, 2007)

I've got an old Kenwood Quadrature in my basement that has 4 ohm stickers on the speaker push tabs...


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

You can run 4 ohms on any of them if you just turn the volume down a little bit


----------

